# Cancun



## fatboy (Oct 6, 2013)

Soooo, I know y'all are not keeping track, but I AM on vacation in Cancun with the wifey, daughter and son-in-law. Thought I would be able to kill a bit of early morning time hitting the forum, but maybe not. Terrible wi-fi connection, hideously slow. This coming from a guy that just got off dial-up a couple years ago.

So we will see, for now, Hasta la vista!


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 6, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I AM on vacation in Cancun with the wifey, daughter and son-in-law.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## cda (Oct 6, 2013)

Don't drink the water


----------



## mark handler (Oct 6, 2013)

Chichen Itza

Isla Cozumel

Puerto Morelos

Tulum

Akumal

Isla Mujeres


----------



## pwood (Oct 6, 2013)

pacifico,modelo,dos equis,tecate,corona yes ! agua no! enjoy!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 6, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> pacifico,modelo,dos equis,tecate,corona yes ! agua no! enjoy!


All of which you can do here


----------



## RJJ (Oct 6, 2013)

enjoy!


----------



## cda (Oct 6, 2013)

Just in time the snow is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 6, 2013)

Just outside of LA 95 degrees

6% humidity

6 MPH wind...

Blue skies


----------



## north star (Oct 7, 2013)

** ~ * ~ **

fatboy,

Let me see if I have this correct.....You are on "VACATION" with the

family and yet, you still log on here to kill some time...

IMO, you need professional help !........You are obviously afflicted with

a very intense addiction.   :lol:    Cut the [ world wide web ] cord for a few

days and enjoy your vacation !

** ~ * ~ **


----------



## jar546 (Oct 7, 2013)

Have a great time and enjoy yourself!!!!  Thank you for all of your help on this forum.


----------



## cda (Oct 7, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> ** ~ * ~ **fatboy,
> 
> Let me see if I have this correct.....You are on "VACATION" with the
> 
> ...


At least he is not on his honeymoon and checking in


----------



## jar546 (Oct 7, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> At least he is not on his honeymoon and checking in


Hey!!!  I resemble that remark!!


----------



## north star (Oct 7, 2013)

*= + = + =*





> "At least he is not on his honeymoon and checking in"


Touche'* !.....*.......Seems as though there is a lotof addictions to this Forum.......D`OH !!   

*+ = + = +*


----------



## fatboy (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the good wishes...........had a great first full day, and got to see an awesome Broncs game and win! Definitely going to Isla Mujeres, probably Chichen Itza, and a lot more beach/ocean time. Although, after a few trips out in the waves yesterday, my back is reminding me this morning...........I am not a young man anymore. Some pics will be forthcoming......


----------



## pwood (Oct 7, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> pacifico,modelo,dos equis,tecate,corona yes ! agua no! enjoy!





			
				mark handler said:
			
		

> All of which you can do here


Yeah, last time in la i did not drink the water!


----------

